# Great Free Hat Pattern



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-Do you have snow or skate boarders in the family? Bet they'd love this hat! Denise http://twostrands.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/north-shore-hat3.pdf


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

If you remove the "s" in the http"s", the link will work for everyone. Thanks Jessica Jean for this tip!

The cap is beautiful and I'd definitely say unisex. Imagine it in aqua, or red/pink etc. Oh lovely!

http://twostrands.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/north-shore-hat3.pdf


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

cainchar said:


> If you remove the "s" in the http"s", the link will work for everyone. Thanks Jessica Jean for this tip!
> 
> The cap is beautiful and I'd definitely say unisex. Imagine it in aqua, or red/pink etc. Oh lovely!
> 
> http://twostrands.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/north-shore-hat3.pdf


cainchar-I do know that. Just wasn't paying attention. Thanks for taking care of it for me!!!! Guess I'd better check the other posts I made. Denise


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Cute hat.Thanks for the pattern and link!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

My pleasure- we're here to help each other!



denisejh said:


> cainchar-I do know that. Just wasn't paying attention. Thanks for taking care of it for me!!!! Guess I'd better check the other posts I made. Denise


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sine-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

cainchar said:


> My pleasure- we're here to help each other!


cainchar- :thumbup: Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

lynncarol33-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you! That is a pretty hat.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Very cute! Thank you!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

saw-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

raqeth-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks very much, it is a very cute hat and I am sure I have a lovely creamy fleck that will look great. Tessa28


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

KnitterNatalie-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Tessa28-That does sound nice. You're very welcome! Denise Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> Thank you! That is a pretty hat.


Deenasan-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

norma goodrich-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

very nice! thanks for the link


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

bellestarr12-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. This hat looks as warm as toast.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Really cute hat


----------



## Hawthorne (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for your beautiful pattern. I love it.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Browniemom-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

joannelee said:


> Thanks Really cute hat


joannelee- :thumbup: You're very welcome! I agree! Thought it looked cute, warm, and toasty. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hawthorne-You're very welcome. I already have yarn picked out to make a few for the snowboarders in the family. Denise


----------

